# Egypt Reopens Gaza Border Crossing



## madgiz (Nov 25, 2010)

Egypt Reopens Gaza Border Crossing -- News from Antiwar.com


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

I am puzzled with the logic behind this decision.


----------



## madgiz (Nov 25, 2010)

I would like to think it's for humanitarian reasons.


----------



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

Im glad Egypt has opened its borders to help the palestinans to get much needed medical aid, food supplies and various other equipment. Although it still is a 1 way thing, I am assuming on Gazans are allowed out of Egypt?


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

I just heard that the army bombed one of the tunnels. So it is starting to make some sense now why they opened the borders. If they manage to bomb all the tunnels, then they would make it quite clear to everyone that Egypt will no longer allow corrupt arms smuggling deals to go on.


----------

